# Pup barking at cat, should I let her or stop her?



## secuono (Jul 4, 2012)

My 12 week old pup has decided to bark at one of our kitties. She is under a tree napping on the other side of the fence. Seems like the pup wants her to play or move to where she can't be seen...I'm not too sure. Kind of sounds like a 'move along little kitty' bark, but she's young and that's so far her only bark. 
Should I tell her no? I don't want her to be aggressive with our own cats, so I'm guessing I should. Your thoughts?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk_sHSH_v9U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have no idea since we've never owned a LGD and hope someone with experience posts to give you advice.

Around here we don't have cats let alone kittens since we have sheep and are not taking any chances of abortions from kitty feces!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 4, 2012)

p.s.....since this is July 4th many have plans and you probably won't get an answer until tomorrow...we are home and doing not much since our heat index is 105...we plan to just stay home and keep a watch out for any fires starting once the fireworks starts.


----------



## Grazer (Jul 4, 2012)

It looks to me like the puppy is a bit frustrated because she wants the cat to move along, but can't make her. 
Many dogs will tolerate cats they're familiar with in certain areas on the farm/backyard but not on other areas that are for some reason more important to those dogs. 

In my opinion it's better to correct a puppy when they bark at cats, because barking often goes hand in hand with chasing/chasing off and that can turn dangerous later on. The lower the prey drive in a dog, the easier it is to train them to leave kitties alone I've noticed.
My CO's have typical for the breed high prey drive compared to other LGD breeds and it took a consistent correction on a daily basis to get the puppy to ignore the kitty. And to accept that kitty is allowed everywhere. 

P.S. happy Independence Day everyone.


----------



## secuono (Jul 4, 2012)

Watching the video, looks like she wants the cat to move away from the birds/her. But I will get her to not bark at my two cats. I'll bring them to her tomorrow after work to learn their smell.


----------



## Mzyla (Jul 5, 2012)

Since the cat was outside of the gate, yet so close to her enclosure, she consider him as an intruder, not belonging to "her flock".
and yes, she wants him to move away.
You right in your thinking-slowly make her use to the presence of your cats.

She look nice!


----------



## Symphony (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like a go away bark to me.

Oh and I like your fish tanks.  I always had the worst luck growing plants in mine.


----------



## secuono (Jul 5, 2012)

She does not bark at our other 3 dogs.
This girl kitty is the only one she will most likely ever meet. Our other girl kitty started leaving the dog yard and now she is a house cat again. We live too close to the road for her to just leave as she pleases. The calico stays in the yard like a good cat, so I let her out when she asks. 

When we go out to the pastures, she barks at the sheep/horses some. I always tell her no, sounds like a 'oh crap, that thing is going to eat me!' bark... 

Anyway...I've been letting her out free w/o me with the critters. She's been sticking with the ducks for the most part. Sometimes she gets a strike of energy and flops at a duck, if I see it I yell for her not to and she wattles away and sits. She is such a water nut!! 

Gonna post a thread about her.


----------

